# Král do boje táh



## mikola.samara

In this context, táh=táhl or does it mean something else?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mori.cze

yes, verbs declining like "_tisknout_" often colloquially lose "-l" ending in masculine past participle (if it is what this form is called)

e.g.
_tiskl/tisknul_ -> _tisk _(colloquially!)
_spad(nu)l_ -> _spad
sed(nu)l si _-> _sed si_

for the following very short ones it is much less common, but still comprehensible:
_usnul _-> _us_, _uhnul _-> _uh_


----------



## mikola.samara

Thank you.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

There are two more examples of the same grammatical phenomenon that Mori.cze described in this classic tongue-twister about the old woman who had a sparrow in her pocket. The sparrow tweeted, the old woman squeezed the sparrow and it died in her pocket. 

_Měla babka v kapse brabce, brabec babce v kapse *píp*. Zmáčkla babka brabce v kapse, brabec babce v kapse *chcíp*._ 

Pípnout - pípl or pípnul, colloquially píp; chcípnout - chcípl or chcípnul, colloquially chcíp.

Don't have nightmares! 

An article in Naše řeč here dating back to 1918 cites the following examples also following the same pattern of the dropped "l" in the masculine past participle:
_"... přiběh, dejch, zdřím, zdvíh, vzdych, zhas, zhlíd, klek, křík, ukrad, leh, lek se, spolk, zmáčk, pad, pích, pliv, napřáh, prch, říz, rejp, sáh (vl. šáh), sed, střík, vystyd, škráb, štíp, vztáh, stisk, trh, vším si, zvyk si atd..."_


----------



## mikola.samara

Thank you.
Offtop -why is it "_brabce_", not "_vrabce_" ?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

It's a dialectical variant.


----------



## Bohemos

Enquiring Mind said:


> "... přiběh, dejch, zdřím, zdvíh, vzdych, zhas, zhlíd, klek, křík, ukrad, leh, lek se, spolk, zmáčk, pad, pích, pliv, napřáh, prch, říz, rejp, sáh (vl. šáh), sed, střík, vystyd, škráb, štíp, vztáh, stisk, trh, vším si, zvyk si atd..."



Dle mého soudu to není záležitost primárně gramatická, nýbrž fonetická! U všech těchto sloves totiž dochází ke 'hromadění' konsonantů, které se ne zcela dobře doplňují, tj. nelehce vyslovují. Tedy, snažíme si v rámci fonetiky tuto nesnadnou výslovnost ulehčiti a nevyslovujeme (zřetelně) onen poslední konsonant (l, L)... Je to znak typický pro (dnešní) hovorový jazyk.

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## ilocas2

mikola.samara said:


> In this context, táh=táhl or does it mean something else?
> Thanks in advance.



Hi mikola.samara, in colloquial Czech past participles ending on -Xl (X is consonant) or -nul lose this -l or -nul.

táhl - táh
proniknul - pronik
říznul - říz
sedl - sed
etc.


----------

